# Okeah - Jumped Too Soon ?



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Since first seeing one the Poljot Okeah became my grail. Setting up a notification search on the bay, I have been watching them come and go for over a year. Most going for prices ranging from Â£300 to Â£500+, some times one would go for more my budget but I wasn't bidding.

I eventually took the plunge but I now have a little voice saying may be I jumped too early. My main concern is the caseback, I have seen a few come and go with this etched caseback so thought it was original and just a small Poljot release. Now I have done a better search I can find anything relating to this caseback, all having the pressed type.

The movement has all the signs of being from around 1980. Brass balance wheel, 2 piece reset lever, marked with only 3133.

Here are some images, mine have been done in a hurry to make this post.

This is the seller image first.










Sorry for the dust, didn't realise until I had loaded the picture in photoshop.




























Dispute the seller saying this watch working perfectly I found this not to be the case.


On most occasions when starting the chrono the minute counter jumps 1 minute

Once the chrono is started and then stopped, you cannot start it again, it must be reset.

Chrono hand is not exactly on 12 o'clock position on reset.


Now most of these could I presume be fixed with a service, which I'm willing to do.

I guess my concern is, is this watch original ? I don't mind a fraken, as long as it's poljot parts. This is a 1980 Russian watch, parts were interchanged I'm sure, stocking dependant at the time and during repairs in the watches lifetime. It's just the caseback has triggered the little hairs on the back of my neck. I don't mind searching for a caseback overtime, I just want to see if the watch is worth my further investment ?

Thanks Guys.

Daz.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I don't know enough about all the variations and slight changes on these over time but looks original to me. The movement is certainly a 3133 and I don't see anything wrong about it. I'm not even sure that the case back isn't actually original and from the period of that watch as the Russians are not known for consistency on their watches.

The problems you mention on the movement are easy to fix, they are all related to the chrono parts on the movement and their regulation (3 screws to level the levers and a real PITA to do it yourself).

I say, if you like the watch, send it to a service and keep it!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I wouldn't claim any real expertise I'm afraid... But there's nothing there that raises any concerns for me. Looks like a lovely specimen.

If it's the case back that's causing the wobbles, well I've seen a few variations and, as you rightly say, who really knows exactly what parts they used at factory stage? I've definitely seen the etched (and slightly smaller design) case back on to me authoritative threads and sites as well as the slightly larger pressed one - and others besides.

If it were mine, I'd get it serviced and love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies chaps and the reassurance. It certainly is a very handsome watch and looks great in my collection.

I have noticed another Okeah posted on the bay with the etched caseback.

The watch is keeping great time for its age.

I'll see if I can get Roy to give it a service.

Have to start a strap hunt now, something that suits it's formal maritime roots. I guess blue seems the obvious choice but maybe too obvious ?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> Have to start a strap hunt now, something that suits it's formal maritime roots. I guess blue seems the obvious choice but maybe too obvious ?


Yeap, it's too much of a hand-bag/shoes match :lol: . Took me a while to figure out what goes well with a blue watch but the perfect example is the Hamilton Pan European:










Light brown not only keeps up with the colourfulness of the watch, it also tames it a bit (in a good way).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dazzer said:


> Have to start a strap hunt now, something that suits it's formal maritime roots. I guess blue seems the obvious choice but maybe too obvious ?


Just a thought...










RLT Blue Nylon Heavy Duty Strap :rltb:

WARNING!!

DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES EVEN CONSIDER PUTTING IT ON A NATO STRAP!!!

*PUTIN WOULD NOT BE HAPPY!!!*


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Dazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Have to start a strap hunt now, something that suits it's formal maritime roots. I guess blue seems the obvious choice but maybe too obvious ?
> ...


+1!! If you put it on a NATO, forget any further assistance from me or any acknowledgement of your existence :taz:

Mach, that's a new shot isn't it? I've always felt that the HDN was too blue but that one seems to have aged well, it's now more of a greyish blue and looks pretty nice. So maybe a HDN straight into the washing machine might do the trick :lol:

BTW... what's the lug size on those older cases? I think they are 18mm?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


We wouldn't want to cause a Putin Rocket-Sneeze, now, would we?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

mmmmm, shark mesh :yes:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

It's OK, Putin has gone back to Defcon 5, he's called back the bombers and has been prescribed a powerful decongestant !

He's now so relaxed his retired to his lodge on the lake and enjoying some R & R.










The Okeah won't be being going on a NATO, I just don't think it would do it justice.

Thanks for the suggestion Mach, that more subtle blue does work well. I just think I'm leaning towards something more formal. Either brown or back, that brown (crocodile ?), does look nice Renato. I guess shark skin would fit with the maritime theme. I also like the idea of a non tarpapering strap with a big chunky buckle.

Hmmmmm Shark Mesh, there's a thought.










Yep, the lugs are indeed 18mm.

Daz.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Daz, I was thinking about the 18mm lugs and thought about something like the DiModell Chronissimo. Might be a good way to beef up the watch:










That one above seems to be the Okeah Final Edition, which has already 20mm lugs a beefed up case compared to old Okeahs and the first reissue. The DiModell strap is also quite expensive, at â‚¬50+ but you could try the looks on another similar and cheaper strap:










I wouldn't get myself caught too much on the maritime thing because, although it was a Navy watch, it was also a deck watch. I mean, it wasn't supposed to get wet. It was on the wrist of officers on the bridge and jet pilots on carriers.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

From your suggestion looks as if you know where I'm coming from Renato.

I've been looking at hirsch straps, ones that won't brake the bank.

Yeah, maybe the maritime link is a bit of a dud, I think the Okeah has also made it to the late MIR space station.

These are the Hirsch straps ticking the boxes.

Highland

Buffalo

Mariner

These are all in the dark brown.

All the buckles are a bit on the thin side, but push comes to shove, I'm willing to compromise.

I could always fit a deployment clasp.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I would much rather have a look into what Rios has to offer. As I said in several other places I've always felt that a Rios strap is usually much better than the equivalent Hirsch or DiModell. So much so that I ended up, without noticing it or doing it deliberately, with almost all my watches on Rios straps. I'll PM you a link you should look into...


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES EVEN CONSIDER PUTTING IT ON A NATO STRAP!!!


 But it looks really good, it's the only watch I have that picks up all the colours - as soon as I saw it i thought 'Bond NATO'. And it's not a dead aimal. Do you know what, there are some with 'mauve' (maroon) inner bezel numerals, that would have gone even better. But this isn't bad.

[IMG alt="IMG_20191104_185639301(1).thumb.jpg.16de550e8946468c57ff8a518ce97721.jpg" data-ratio="104.17"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_11/IMG_20191104_185639301(1).thumb.jpg.16de550e8946468c57ff8a518ce97721.jpg[/IMG]

I have figured out the secret of luming these properly - each of the indices should get two blobs of lume, and they kind of morph together - I ordered the paint and a fine oiler already, you'll be glad to know. I am pretty sure the old attempt wil just ping off.

The plots at 11.00 and 4.00 give away the two blob method I think:










I have to say, I was a bit worried about upsetting Putin, so I figured a way to keep it under wraps.

[IMG alt="IMG_20191104_190703022(1).jpg.a823b2db98edd3d1396d6486735ebf1d.jpg" data-ratio="101.37"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_11/IMG_20191104_190703022(1).jpg.a823b2db98edd3d1396d6486735ebf1d.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Funny how even six years people were buying fake Okeahs. Poor old Dazzer - hope he got his money back.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

http://polmax3133.com/gallery7601.html


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> http://polmax3133.com/gallery7601.html


 "many buyers and sellers of these older chronographs place functionality and aesthetics ahead of originality, "

oops

"It is therefore left to the collector to restore these chronographs to their best known original state"

Aaaaah!

Restorators, ready!

probably means no more DIY Cyclops though


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> "many buyers and sellers of these older chronographs place functionality and aesthetics ahead of originality, "
> 
> oops
> 
> ...


 You'd be surprised what I found inside some of my "Dirty Dozen" watches once the back was off, and all done at the hands of the British Military.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> You'd be surprised what I found inside some of my "Dirty Dozen" watches once the back was off, and all done at the hands of the British Military.


 I wouldn't be surprised, I don't think military watches, at the time, are prized as specimens. They must get knocks, and I'm sure any spares used are just what was in the next box. If people were manufacturing all these Frankens to make money, they could do it better and make more. Although my Wecker Man (not Edward Woodward) did offer to swap the silver old style Sturmanskie dial, on the replacement watch I have agreed to take, for the newer blue and white dial so it was more like the watch that went "missing"! I'm like "No, it's fine as is!" (then I would end up with another watch with the wrong hands lol). I let him change the chrono minutes for a red one though. The original had been shot off in foreign parts and they had to graft a black one on to make do in the field hospital. A bit like a dentist with a temporary filling. I almost wish I had told him to leave it black, to match my 3017. And I need at least one of my 3133 to have a blued minute hand and a silver hour hand. I have a plan ...


----------

